# I was born earlier than my due date and my personality type is.....? (Part 1)



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

So this is a 3 poll experiment, please only choose the correct one and vote in it. Each poll has a specific purpose. The purpose is to analyze the data and find any patterns involved.

I will link a link to the other polls after I create them.

On Time:
http://personalitycafe.com/member-p...my-due-date-my-personality-type-part-2-a.html

Later:
http://personalitycafe.com/member-p...my-due-date-my-personality-type-part-3-a.html


----------



## MiriUchiha (Jun 9, 2011)

I was born about one month early and I am an INFJ.


----------



## demonfart (Jun 23, 2011)

1 week early  ~INFP


----------



## Beyond_B (Feb 2, 2011)

A week or more early, and I am an unknown personality type


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

About 3 months and probably INTP. My twin brother is ISTP.

I'd argue that a week early isn't really considered to be "early" medically since the "due date" is relative.


----------



## ardentauthor (Jul 7, 2011)

I was born 3 months early and my type is INFJ. Perhaps there's a correlation between premature births and introversion?


----------



## OuterMongolia (Jul 7, 2011)

2 weeks early, INFJ. This is an interesting idea, though the response group is self-selecting and limited. Alas, if only one could poll the whole world!


----------



## Muumi (Jun 14, 2011)

ardentauthor said:


> I was born 3 months early and my type is INFJ. Perhaps there's a correlation between premature births and introversion?


I've been thinking about this too. I was born 3 and half months early and I'm an INFP. Studies have shown that preemies have some common qualities like being reserved, prone to depression/anxiety but tend to be also more cautious and start sex life and drinking later that the general population. Although, especially with males, it has been studied that being born prematurely caused them to have tendencies towards criminal behaviour. Of course, this can be due to the fact that people in lower socio-economic positions tend to have premature babys more likely and prematurity also goes often with ADHD. And when ADD is misunderstood it can cause people get into crimes as well. So I dunno really...


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

OuterMongolia said:


> 2 weeks early, INFJ. This is an interesting idea, though the response group is self-selecting and limited. Alas, if only one could poll the whole world!


If only! :laughing:


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

Muumi said:


> I've been thinking about this too. I was born 3 and half months early and I'm an INFP. Studies have shown that preemies have some common qualities like being reserved, prone to depression/anxiety but tend to be also more cautious and start sex life and drinking later that the general population. Although, especially with males, it has been studied that being born prematurely caused them to have tendencies towards criminal behaviour. Of course, this can be due to the fact that people in lower socio-economic positions tend to have premature babys more likely and prematurity also goes often with ADHD. And when ADD is misunderstood it can cause people get into crimes as well. So I dunno really...


I've heard about that as well. Generally, premature birth is linked with many neurological or mental disorders (sequels) and to depression or separation anxiety (I know for a fact that I have severe anxiety issues -in my opinion- which make me less autonomous than I should be but that could also be a consequence on being "the dominant twin" - I've learned to rely on others), no depression history in my family though we are all more or less premature but many dyslexics, dyspraxics and people with ADHD or autism-like symptoms (only one of them wasn't a premature child, but she is also an ESFP so that'd be the only non introvert as well).

Also, even the extroverts are extremely reserved so I guess there is some truth in this, at least when it comes to anxiety, introversion and depression. Apparently, it was more severe in the past because the parents could not touch their babies so there was a real separation.

And as you said, disorders and rejection can lead to crimes in some cases, adding the soco-economic context, there must be some correlation but some things have to be taken with a pinch of salt of course.

I think, though, that most people are going to be introverts anyway on this poll because there are more introverts in general on the forum. But that's still be interesting, also to check differents groups of premature babies rather than mixing everyone to see if there's some correllation.


----------



## Nymma (Apr 24, 2010)

I was supposed to be born around June 30, but I got out May 5 instead. I am an INFP. I always was a very impatient person


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm an ISFJ. I was born early by 3 weeks or so. 

Maybe it did make me a more anxious person, being born early? I have no idea.


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

Two weeks early ENTP roud:


----------

